# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Սպորտ > Հայկական սպորտ >  ՄԵՐ ակումբները ԵՎՐՈ գավաթներում

## GevSky

*Սիրելի ՀԱՅԵՐ, չեք կարծում արդյոք, որ ժամանակն է մենք ել մեր թիմերին տեսնենք ՈՒԵՖԱ գավաթի խաղարկություններում կամ ինչու չէ հենց չեմպիոնների լիգայում!!!
Մենք պետք է ամեն գնով օժանդակենք և աջակցենք մեր երկրի թիմերին և վերջապես հենց դա է ուժեղացնում ակումբային ֆուտբոլը հետևաբար և ազգային հավաքականը!!!!!*

----------


## Ambrosine

Դե մեր թիմերի առաջընթացի համար ֆինանսական խոշոր ներդրումներ են անհրաժեշտ: Պետք են մարզվելու համար լավ պայմաններ, բարձրակարգ մարզադաշտեր և այլն: Բայց մենք ոչինչ չունենք :Sad:  Հիմա կասեք, թե կարևորը լավ ֆուտբոլիստներ ունենալն է: Բայց չէ որ լավ ֆուտբոլիստը չի ցանկանա խաղալ այստեղ, եթե չկան պայմաններ: Փոխարենը կընդունի ցանկացած օտարերկրյա ակումբի առաջարկ

----------


## Սամվել

> Դե մեր թիմերի առաջընթացի համար ֆինանսական խոշոր ներդրումներ են անհրաժեշտ: Պետք են մարզվելու համար լավ պայմաններ, բարձրակարգ մարզադաշտեր և այլն: Բայց մենք ոչինչ չունենք Հիմա կասեք, թե կարևորը լավ ֆուտբոլիստներ ունենալն է: Բայց չէ որ լավ ֆուտբոլիստը չի ցանկանա խաղալ այստեղ, եթե չկան պայմաններ: Փոխարենը կընդունի ցանկացած օտարերկրյա ակումբի առաջարկ


Դա էլ վատ չէր լինի, գոնե մի հատ մարդավարի ակուբում *խաղային*։ 

Բայց մենք ինչ ունենք

1. ֆուտբոլի ֆեդերացիա որ վիզա դնում իրա ֆուտբոլիստներին մի հատ թալան գնով ծախի որ մեջը միլիոններ մտնի,
2. Հայկական մտածելակերպով մարդիկ, ասենք խմող ծխող ուռող ֆուտբոլիստներ և այլն և այլն և այլն։ 

Ֆուտբոլիստի կյանքը առաջին հայացքիս կարողա հեշտ թվալ բայց իրականում տենց չի մարդիկ որ մի բանի հասնում են տարիներով տրինաժորների վրից չեն իջնում, տասնյակ հազարավոր կլիոմետրեր են վազում ու լիքը աշխատում են, էլ չասեմ սննդակարգի մասին։ Այլ խոսքերով ասած վիզ են դնում։  Հայերը դա դեռևս չունեն։ հենց ունենան լավ կլինի  :Ok:

----------


## GevSky

*Ոչ մի երկրում միանգամից հարթ դաշտ կամ վիզ դնող ֆուտբոլիստ չի եղել, ամենինչ գալիսա նրանից թե ով իր վրա ինչքան պատասխանատվությունա զգում, օրինակ եթե մարզիչը պատասխանատու լիներ ֆուտբոլի ֆեդերացիային ֆուտբոլիստի ծխելու համար, իսկ ֆուտբոլիստը՝ իր 1 մետրից չխփաց գնդակի համար իր մարզիչին, ապա հիմա էս վիճակը չեր լինի*

----------


## Սամվել

> *Ոչ մի երկրում միանգամից հարթ դաշտ կամ վիզ դնող ֆուտբոլիստ չի եղել, ամենինչ գալիսա նրանից թե ով իր վրա ինչքան պատասխանատվությունա զգում, օրինակ եթե մարզիչը պատասհանատու լիներ ֆուտբոլի ֆեդերացիային ֆուտբոլիստի ծխելու համար իսկ ֆուտբոլիստը իր 1 մետրից չխփաց գնդակի համար իր մարզիչին, ապա հիմա էս վիճակը չեր լինի*


Էտի գալիսա հլը մանուկ հասակից որ ասենք ֆուտբոլիստին/երեխա/ մի քանի խաղ չեն խաղացնում հիմնական ինքը քան թե վիզ դնի պարապի և այլն ասումա պապայիս ասեմ թող գա մի հատ մարզիչի հետ խոսա որ կամ հիմնական կազմ կամ ուրիշ թիմ : էտա էլի մեր մտածելակերպնա պատճառը  :Think:

----------

